# Neat Golf Quote!



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

My uncle, who has golfed all his life, has his own definition of the word G.O.L.F.: Getting Old and Living Fine!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My mother-in-law gave me a book of golf quotes a few years ago. While I had heard most of the quotes at some point, the accompanying photography was just spectacular and I've never gotten tired of looking through it.

I'll have to look up some of the better quotes and throw them in here.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Jeff Foxworthy,"You might be a ******* if... you ever made a golf bag out of PVC pipe."


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Jeff Foxworthy,"You might be a ******* if... you ever made a golf bag out of PVC pipe."


Well, maybe... I used to have a Hogan staff bag many years ago that had a lightweight PVC pipe core.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Well, maybe... I used to have a Hogan staff bag many years ago that had a lightweight PVC pipe core.


I'm not implying anything about Louisville being in Kentucky


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I'm not implying anything about Louisville being in Kentucky


They say the same thing around here, that Miami isn't really Florida.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

For some really humorous golf related quotes, do a search for Fehrety Quotes. A buddy of mine sent an email yesterday with stuff David Fehrety has said, much of which I'd never heard. Great stuff...


----------



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

*Golf Quotes!*

Thanks for the source! I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That sounds like the same book I have. I overlooked some duplicate quotes for years because the photography was so incredible.


----------

